# Custody	of a niece?



## Mr_brown

My wife and I would like to take on the custody of a niece who's mother has been abusing drugs arrested for possession dui and paraphernalia charges. (Three separate recent occasions) Is this enough evidence besides the neglect of not even calling once in the past month to take to court? And where should I start, child protective services or a custody hearing?

Anyone have any advise it would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ano

Sadly my sister has lost both of her children to drugs. It was the father who started the case. His first step was child protective services, and after an unexpected house check and the fact that she could not show proof of income, they opened up a case, followed by many court hearings.


----------



## Mr_brown

That's what I thought...thank you

I'm wondering if I have enough to go on?


----------



## costa200

Good thing the girl has someone who cares. Hope everything works out for you Mr Brown.


----------



## Ano

Mr_brown said:


> That's what I thought...thank you
> 
> I'm wondering if I have enough to go on?


All it takes is one phone call. These people are VERY serious about their jobs. They do not over look a phone call, they will come out and see for themselves if action needs to be taken. 

If they see it does, and it sounds like they will, prepare yourself from a long battle. They will give you temporary custody of your niece and give her mother a chance to redeem herself. 

In my sisters case she had parenting and substance abuse classes 3 times a week, random drug tests and she had to show proof of a stable job and have proper housing.

She was not able to do any of these things.


----------



## EleGirl

Start with an attorney. CPS is not the same in every town. Some of them will take the child into custody and not allow anyone in the family to take the child.

Have you talked to the mother? Would she be willing to let you adopt her child?


----------



## Ano

EleGirl said:


> Start with an attorney. CPS is not the same in every town. Some of them will take the child into custody and not allow anyone in the family to take the child.
> 
> Have you talked to the mother? Would she be willing to let you adopt her child?


If you can get the mother to sign over her rights, that would be the best and easiet route.


----------

